
Bizarre Antimatter Looks Surprisingly Like Regular Matter - endswapper
http://www.seeker.com/bizarre-antimatter-looks-surprisingly-like-regular-matter-2158988923.html
======
sharemywin
How could you tell if a galaxy is made up entirely of antimatter?

